# General beekeeping > Scaling up and marketing >  Tins for furniture polish

## fatshark

This is posted under 'marketing' not 'scaling up'  :Smile:  ... I want to sell some furniture polish but am not particularly keen on the tins sold by Thornes (100ml, twist-key lids).  Does anyone know of some alternative containers that are suitable?  Not plastic as the turps will probably destroy it over time.  There are some nice screw-cap aluminium containers of the right size/volume but I'm pretty sure beeswax discolours if kept in aluminium.

--
fatshark

----------


## Easy beesy

Would glass work?  Cosmetic jars are often glass but could be expensive.

----------


## Bumble

Wynne Jones sells aluminium pots, 70mm diameter http://cwynnejones.com/store/index.p...roducts_id=509 If they're good enough for cosmetics containing beeswax they might be good enough for polish, but you could phone them to ask. They also sell a selection of 'ointment' jars http://cwynnejones.com/store/index.p...Path=1_2_22_24

They've got these unusual shaped jars too http://cwynnejones.com/store/index.p...roducts_id=551 The neck is quite wide, so might be easy enough to get at the polish at the bottom of the jar.

----------


## fatshark

Thanks Bumble, I'll give them a call. Those unusual shaped jars might well be suitable.

--
fatshark

----------

